# What size hook do I have?



## steelcommander (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there a website where I can download a hook size chart? I don't know what a size 10, 14, etc. size hook looks like.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This should help:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog. ... ctID=29386


----------



## steelcommander (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, it doesn't help me all that much. I wanted to know if there was a chart that had actual-size pictures of most of the hook sizes.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to any bait store and look at all the different sizes...the sizes are right on the packages.


----------

